# Trying to switch reciever from "directv" to "av1 or av2" and having problems.



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Trying to get the receiver to get out of "directv" mode and into "av1 or av2" mode. 

Current setup is receiver in "directv" mode and D* remote has the sliding selector at the top all the way left to the directv symbol.

I want to control the box with the selector on the remote on av1.

I go into the setup menus and follow the directions to program the remote to work av1 and it works like a champ after programming (I can select done and navigate with av1) with the remote selector on av1. Then I go back to remote setup menus and select receiver mode and change from"directv" to "av1 or av2" and then it doesn't work anymore. The directv screen where you can select "directv" or "av1 or av2" mode says to reprogram. But that makes no sense as I have now done it several times.

I'm totally stumped. What am I doing wrong???


**a little bit of background. in my living room I have two boxes. I decided to move one of them up to the theater room and move the box from the theater room down to the living room. I need the box that I moved from the theater room to be controlled just like before that was there since i have two boxes. I just ran up and checked the setting in the box that was in the living room that is now in the theater room and it was setup as "av1 or av2". I just can't for the life of me get it setup like that.**

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Read through this thread.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I'm having no problem getting the remote to accept AV1 after going through the programming but I can't get the receiver to switch to "AV1 or AV2" mode once I have programmed the remote to work in AV1.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

If the receiver was in RF mode before(grasping at straws) then you would have to change it back to IR then to AV.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Receiver is in IR mode.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Let me see if I'm reading this right. You go into setup and tell the DVR you want to use an alternate remote code and follow the on screen directions to program it and it works and allows you to click on done. You then go back into the setup to change it from "directv" to "av1" or "av2"? 

Why go back in if it's working right the first time?

If you program the remote to use alternate codes per the step by step instructions on the unit itself then you don't have to go back in and change the unit from "directv" to "av1" or "av2".


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Because it ends up controlling both boxes at the same time


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

samrs said:


> Read through this thread.


Cheers! I've had issues with 2 remotes, and I too have 2 receivers in the same room too. Nice to be able to operate one with AV1. The thread was very helpful! IR/RF was the issue with one. Only problem, I have the stereo set as the main volume control, but when I select TV on the remote, I can't control the TV volume...minor details.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

996911 said:


> Because it ends up controlling both boxes at the same time


Try this:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=79330


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

When switching codesets, you first have to cover one of the receivers are you switch the other one.

If you're using the receiver mode option in the menu of the receiver, the av1/av2 codeset in hd dvrs, is 00003. 

So are you covering the receiver, and are you programming code 00003 to AV1 on the remote?


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=79330


Thanks for the link! Heading over to read it right now.:goodjob:



Edmund said:


> When switching codesets, you first have to cover one of the receivers are you switch the other one.
> 
> If you're using the receiver mode option in the menu of the receiver, the av1/av2 codeset in hd dvrs, is 00003.
> 
> So are you covering the receiver, and are you programming code 00003 to AV1 on the remote?


The boxes are in two separate cabinets that have IR repeaters attached to the fronts so it's not an issue of covering one box up.

I'll try the 00003 code and see what happens. Thanks for the tip. **I think I might have started at 00001 and so on until one caught it is might have been 00001 or 00002 that caught first.


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the link to you thread. Got it to finally work. Unfortunately the stupid HR21 is not receiving the IR commands from the URC300 that work perfectly on both the HR20 and the H24 that replaced the HR21. So I brought the H24 back downstairs and took the HR21 back to the theater room. Sometimes I really hate technology. If the HR21 didn't take 5+ seconds to register a command I would have taken it down to the living room in the first place.

I do appreciate everybody's help!


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Edmund said:


> When switching codesets, you first have to cover one of the receivers are you switch the other one.
> 
> If you're using the receiver mode option in the menu of the receiver, the av1/av2 codeset in hd dvrs, is 00003.
> 
> So are you covering the receiver, and are you programming code 00003 to AV1 on the remote?


For an R15, it says 00002 for the code, but 00001 is the one that worked for AV1/AV2.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Sea bass said:


> For an R15, it says 00002 for the code, but 00001 is the one that worked for AV1/AV2.


Right, the codesets for R15/R16, and HD receiver are 00001 & 00002 using the Receiver mode. For HD DVRs using the Receiver mode its 00001 & 00003.

If you switch the HD receivers and Dvrs using the Advanced setup option in the menu you have access to codes 00001- 00008.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

996911 said:


> Thanks for the link to you thread. Got it to finally work. Unfortunately the stupid HR21 is not receiving the IR commands from the URC300 that work perfectly on both the HR20 and the H24 that replaced the HR20. So I brought the H24 back downstairs and took the HR21 back to the theater room. Sometimes I really hate technology. If the HR21 didn't take 5+ seconds to register a command I would have taken it down to the living room in the first place.
> 
> I do appreciate everybody's help!


Use the Advanced setup option in the menu, instead of the Receiver mode, then you can switch the Hr21 to code 00002, which is probably what the alternate codeset the urc300 was taught previously.

See this thread on how to use the Advanced Setup menu:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154302


----------



## 996911 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks Edmund. I'll play around with that next and see if I can't get it to work. Since the HR21 is back up in the theater and runs off RS232 then it won't matter if I play around with remote codes to test it out. If the code set works then I will know based on the URC being able to control it. Appreciate the link!


----------

